# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Rugblessure

## krijndijk1

Hallo allemaal,

Gisteren tijdens een voetbalwedstrijd heb ik een knietje in mijn rug gekregen. Ik voelde iets kraken en kon echt niet verder spelen. Lopen ging moeilijk en tijdens het douchen kon ik amper rechtop staan. Als ik rechtop ging staan kreeg ik een stekend of brandend gevoel in mijn rug en moest ik direct van houding veranderen, want de pijn was niet te verdragen. 
Diezelfde middag heeft de clubmasseur mij geholpen. Hij verwacht dat er iets is ontwricht of gekneusd. 
Vandaag heb ik bij sommige bewegingen nog steeds dat stekende en brandende gevoel. Ik moet dan direct van houding veranderen, want de pijn is dan niet te houden.

Heeft iemand dit wel eens meegemaakt of enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn. Hopelijk is er niets kapot of iets dergelijks.

Mvg

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Heb er zelf niet mee te maken gehad, maar zou het als ik jou was toch even door een arts laten bekijken.
Sterkte!

----------

